# New Motorhome Owner



## sip e dee do da (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Done the Camping sites in the tent, caravan, and even had a boat on the Shannon for a couple of years to get away from it all. Have just got a Motorhome and am taking the last two weeks in August. Thinking about heading down South, Kerry, Cork, direction. Would welcome any good locations for wild camping with breathtaking views where you are guaranteed peace and quite without any hassle.

Tks:


----------



## Macspower (Aug 16, 2009)

sip e dee do da said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Done the Camping sites in the tent, caravan, and even had a boat on the Shannon for a couple of years to get away from it all. Have just got a Motorhome and am taking the last two weeks in August. Thinking about heading down South, Kerry, Cork, direction. Would welcome any good locations for wild camping with breathtaking views where you are guaranteed peace and quite without any hassle.
> 
> Tks:



West Cork is one of my own personal favouites..

Clonakilty. at the first roundabout take the turn for town centre and first car park on the right has no height restrictions and was good for town centre parking..

Skibbereen.. not my fav spot but car park opposite the church gave us a quiet night after a few scoops in Kearneys well..

Tragumna, small beach about 6 miles from Skibbereen.. 
excellent spot.. pub nearby and no problem parking..

best spot in west cork for me was the car park below the hotel on inchydooney strand... not the hotel car park but the one below the surf school... great beach both sides of the hotel

In Kerry.. did the ring of kerry and it's pretty anti wild campers in most of the tourist spots....

stayed in Kenmare with no problems and stayed in cahersibheen in the main town car park at the rear of the main street with no probs...


----------



## Jacques le foot (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't know about Ireland, but would like to welcome you to the site anyway. I'm sure you'll get all the help you need here.

Jackie


----------

